# What's your favorite KNIFE?? NO PICS - not even closed folders.



## Time4Playnow

I see all these gun threads, why not one about knives? I KNOW a lot of you carry a knife every day, as I do.

I don't consider myself a "knife guy." Just a guy who happens to have some knives that I like. If you start using a lot of technical knife terminology, I'll just nod and say "Uh-huh, great."  

My favorite knife so far, that I carry every day, is a Spyderco Paramilitary 2. I have 3, but lately carry the one w/the blurple handle and S110V steel.

But I also have a bunch of Swiss Army knives and always carry one of those, too. Lately it is the Spartan Lite Ruby version, w/the LED light and translucent red handles.

What about you?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Hard to pick a favorite because I carry knives based on use-case. In pocket right now: a Reate Tribute. For hiking, camping and outdoor stuff - Benchmade Bugout or mini Adamas or perhaps a PM2 or ZT0640. 

Im partial to front flippers for EDC and have a few of them.


----------



## jkpa

Swiss Army on my keychain


----------



## Inca Block

Time4Playnow said:


> I see all these gun threads, why not one about knives? I KNOW a lot of you carry a knife every day, as I do.
> 
> I don't consider myself a "knife guy." Just a guy who happens to have some knives that I like. If you start using a lot of technical knife terminology, I'll just nod and say "Uh-huh, great."
> 
> My favorite knife so far, that I carry every day, is a Spyderco Paramilitary 2. I have 3, but lately carry the one w/the blurple handle and S110V steel.
> 
> But I also have a bunch of Swiss Army knives and always carry one of those, too. Lately it is the Spartan Lite Ruby version, w/the LED light and translucent red handles.
> 
> What about you?


I have a blurple PM2 as well - it's a great knife. I also have the matching blurple Native 5 which is also nice and a little more portable.

I'm not really an EDC knife guy, I've found it legally and socially problematic where I am. The most unobtrusive knife I own (and therefore the one that gets brought out most) is the Massdrop x Ferrum Forge Gent.


----------



## Holdenitdown

One that cuts steak.


----------



## Weissen

A Columbia River Knife and Tool, (CRKT) Pilar 5311.
Thin, light, unobtrusive and holds an edge like nobody’s business.


----------



## dirtvictim

I think this pushes the limit so I'm OBTL


----------



## adnj

I bought a Kershaw SpecBump when the stonewashed finish was first offered. I didn't like the look much and the studlock seemed kind of peculiar but after more than ten years it's the knife that I carry the most.

I had a bunch of knives before it and have bought many more after but it grew on me.



Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalby

another fan of the PM2 here, its the perfect size and blade shape. I also have a Spyderco Manix2 XL which is a bit larger than the PM2. And I don't carry it around, but I like my Shun 8" chef knife. Almost forgot to mention my BlackJack Knives model 7, which also falls out of the EDC category but is a really nice knife.


----------



## appophylite

I could say that I really love my Spyderco Endura 4 or my CRKT M21, but if we are being honest, my Opinel No. 6 seems to find its way into my pocket most frequently

My Shun Premier 8" Chef Knife and my Shun Edo Paring Knife are definitely my favorite in the kitchen though


----------



## CADirk

A Buck 196 for the last 15 years. Small, sturdy and i don't like folding knives because of the weak spot in the hinge.


----------



## B.Kohr

My money clip Swiss Army knife. I use the money clip as a pocket clip.

I have some GEC folders I really like, but they don’t stay in my pockets well.


----------



## Beenflik

buck 112 ranger very impressed so far


----------



## Cunningham1

I have a fixed blade knife, that my brother made. It was meant for field dressing animals. I only carry it for hunting.


----------



## dan360

Benchmade
Spyderco
Zero Tolerance
Opinel 
Randall
homemade from truck leaf spring


----------



## Michael123

Time4Playnow said:


> I KNOW a lot of you carry a knife every day, as I do.


Fun fact: This is illegal in Australia. Also carrying a box cutter from Bunnings is illegal.

I use Opinel Classic no 8. for camping.


----------



## TgeekB

I’ve been carrying my Schrade 863 whittling knife lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Keihan Chikan

ZT (Zero Tolerance) Knives, exclusively, for the past decade.

I've carried a knife daily since I was 8 years old--back in those wonder years before snowflakes took over the PTA and Boards of Education. My first knife was, as always, a Victorinox Swiss Army Knife. I probably had a dozen different models throughout my childhood, teens and then while away at school. 

Once I hit my early 20s, and was licensed and carrying a concealed firearm, I started venturing out more into the "tactical" knife realm, and that's when I discovered Kershaw and the Ken Onion speed assist. I carried various Kershaw models, plus a number of Benchmade spring-assist folders, learning even more about blades during my years living in Japan, until discovering that Ken Onion had Partnered up with Zero Tolerance, which was affiliated with the KAI Japan knife corporation. Yeah, they were double the price of the average Benchmade and over triple the price of most Kershaw models, but once I held one I knew it was worth the money.

A decade later, I'm still carrying the very same ZT350 folder, and it's still functioning without a hitch. I purchased a couple of others as backup, including a special edition "tiger stripe" model, but that was just for fun. I purchased a carbon fiber frame EDC folder for use with dress clothes, but thanks to the pandemic I haven't had to wear anything of that sort in almost two years so it gets zero use...but it looks like that may change soon.

The only knife I'm actually looking to purchase at some point, since ZT fills most every need I have, is an M-Custa Damascus folder. I'd had them on my radar for years but saw one at a blade shop in Japan a couple years back and knew I needed one as they're simply gorgeous. I'm thinking if I ever have to wear a suit again, that'll be the knife I slip in the rear trouser pocket. Yes, deep-carry clip and all. 

Knives, guns and on top of all of that, watches. I'm just grateful that my other half tolerates all of it.


----------



## Nitsab

Michael123 said:


> Fun fact: This is illegal in Australia. Also carrying a box cutter from Bunnings is illegal.
> 
> I use Opinel Classic no 8. for camping.


At least in my state, your wrong.


----------



## Seikonuaght

Come to Australia and carry a knife. The reason we(Australians) don't carry knives is because you bring a blade to a fist fight... you'd be an obituary


----------



## Barbababa

Traditional slipjoints is my preference. Böker, Case, EKA and old (late 1800 - early 1900) Swedish Eskilstuna knives.
I am just starting to do my own scales to my small SAK collection. I usually carry a Victorinox Alox 2 with a pruningblade as second, perfect little blade for packages and ropes while the main is a all around spear


----------



## Okapi001

Oldschool https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okapi_(knife)


----------



## pursang

My EDC is a Turquoise Microtech Troodon double edged black blade.

Automatic knives make great Zoom call fidget spinners.


----------



## UTC+8

Victorinox Swiss Army Soldier Knife Standard Issue. Goes with the MO-93 bike and the K-31


----------



## AirForceBlue

Emerson CQC 7. I have a lot of other knives that are prettier, maybe better built, and cost more, but the good old Emerson resonates with me.


----------



## Ginseng108

I'm a practical not tactical guy.
My favorite carry of all time would be the various iterations of the Doug Ritter Survival Knife. Great profile, great handle/scales, good price, several excellent steels. I've used them for everything from work to cutting the kiddies' food. 
When I want to dress up or serious up a bit (for show, really) I go with Zero Tolerance. I especially like the Doug Hinderer forms such as the 566 in 390 steel.


----------



## Verdict




----------



## Stowie

For work I carry a Buck 110 and a Leatherman. Cant recall the model but it can definitely get the job done.


----------



## Joshua G

I've got a handful. Mostly Spyderco and Benchmade. 99% of the time, the one I'm carrying around in my pocket is the Spyderco Para 3. Mine is a limited run with an M390 steel blade and blue G-10 handle. Close second is the Paramilitary 2. The PM2 is an absolute beast and I love it. For everyday use, though, the Para 3 is simply perfect.


----------



## teckel12

I've never carried knives. I believe the only knife I own (other than kitchen knives) is one I have with my camping gear. Some generic $15 thing I can use to cut rope or whatever.

I must ask (as a non-knife carrier), what do you use it for? I literally can't think of a time where I thought "if I only had a knife". When I need to cut something, I'm typically involved in a project, so tools are available (including a box cutter, scissors or whatever).


----------



## Joshua G

I'll be honest: usually I use it to open up boxes at work.


----------



## Rodentman

David Yellowhorse.


----------



## watchbobby

Weissen said:


> A Columbia River Knife and Tool, (CRKT) Pilar 5311.
> Thin, light, unobtrusive and holds an edge like nobody’s business.


I usually rotate between three knives, and the Pilar is one of them- D2 steel with green G-10 handles. Great knife and very handy size. My only complaint is the clip is on the short side and doesn't hold on to my pants too well (I carry inside the waistband). I even had it drop into the toilet one time (Ooomph!)


----------



## MechanicalSnowman

Michael123 said:


> Fun fact: This is illegal in Australia. Also carrying a box cutter from Bunnings is illegal.
> 
> I use Opinel Classic no 8. for camping.


That Crocodile Dundee documentary film was very misleading, it seems.


----------



## tommy_boy

Kershaw Chive gets the most pocket time, since I have two.


----------



## O .

I'm a big fan of Global knives for kitchen work, but for opening mail and boxes, I enjoy my unconventional Zero Tolerance 0055 GTC.


----------



## BHP940

AirForceBlue said:


> Emerson CQC 7. I have a lot of other knives that are prettier, maybe better built, and cost more, but the good old Emerson resonates with me.


Mini 7 for EDC and my full size 7 when shooting or hiking, maybe one of my fixed blades as well depending on needs.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Michael123 said:


> Fun fact: This is illegal in Australia. Also carrying a box cutter from Bunnings is illegal.
> 
> I use Opinel Classic no 8. for camping.


Well......I guess I'm glad I don't live in Australia, then! 



Keihan Chikan said:


> ZT (Zero Tolerance) Knives, exclusively, for the past decade.
> 
> I've carried a knife daily since I was 8 years old--back in those wonder years before snowflakes took over the PTA and Boards of Education. My first knife was, as always, a Victorinox Swiss Army Knife. I probably had a dozen different models throughout my childhood, teens and then while away at school.
> 
> Once I hit my early 20s, and was licensed and carrying a concealed firearm, I started venturing out more into the "tactical" knife realm, and that's when I discovered Kershaw and the Ken Onion speed assist. I carried various Kershaw models, plus a number of Benchmade spring-assist folders, learning even more about blades during my years living in Japan, until discovering that Ken Onion had Partnered up with Zero Tolerance, which was affiliated with the KAI Japan knife corporation. Yeah, they were double the price of the average Benchmade and over triple the price of most Kershaw models, but once I held one I knew it was worth the money.
> 
> A decade later, I'm still carrying the very same ZT350 folder, and it's still functioning without a hitch. I purchased a couple of others as backup, including a special edition "tiger stripe" model, but that was just for fun. I purchased a carbon fiber frame EDC folder for use with dress clothes, but thanks to the pandemic I haven't had to wear anything of that sort in almost two years so it gets zero use...but it looks like that may change soon.
> 
> The only knife I'm actually looking to purchase at some point, since ZT fills most every need I have, is an M-Custa Damascus folder. I'd had them on my radar for years but saw one at a blade shop in Japan a couple years back and knew I needed one as they're simply gorgeous. I'm thinking if I ever have to wear a suit again, that'll be the knife I slip in the rear trouser pocket. Yes, deep-carry clip and all.
> 
> Knives, guns and on top of all of that, watches. I'm just grateful that my other half tolerates all of it.


One thing about threads like this, ppl like me will learn a lot. I had never even heard of Zero Tolerance knives. Now I'm sure I'll have to look them up.. Plenty of other brands that are new to me, too.



Joshua G said:


> I've got a handful. Mostly Spyderco and Benchmade. 99% of the time, the one I'm carrying around in my pocket is the Spyderco Para 3. Mine is a limited run with an M390 steel blade and blue G-10 handle. Close second is the Paramilitary 2. The PM2 is an absolute beast and I love it. For everyday use, though, the Para 3 is simply perfect.


I 'almost' bought a PM3 the last time I got a Spyderco. Actually almost hit the "buy" button. Then, I discovered that the exact same knife (steel, & handles) was available in a PM2, which I know I LOVE, and is not too large for me, so.....I got the PM2. (again) 



teckel12 said:


> I've never carried knives. I believe the only knife I own (other than kitchen knives) is one I have with my camping gear. Some generic $15 thing I can use to cut rope or whatever.
> 
> I must ask (as a non-knife carrier), what do you use it for? I literally can't think of a time where I thought "if I only had a knife". When I need to cut something, I'm typically involved in a project, so tools are available (including a box cutter, scissors or whatever).


I use mine most often for boxes (mostly watches!), mail packages, & the like. Easier than running to get scissors. Sometimes also for rope, getting fireplace kindling, etc. around the house. I have occasionally also found a Swiss Army knife useful. I've used the screwdriver a few times, and even the little tiny eyeglass screwdriver (for my glasses!). Also the bottle opener, frequently. 

For me, it's not 'just' practicality, but a matter of being prepared for just about anything.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Guess I should mention that I have a few Benchmades too. One that I use in the kitchen, as well as a mini-Griptilian, and a Gold-class Foray that used to be my EDC, which I'll still carry from time to time.

And I have a couple of fixed blade Gerbers that are beasts, if I need them for some serious work around the house. A Prodigy, and an LMF II in the Coyote (tan) color.

Oh....plus a couple Case folders - one with an Abalone handle. And lastly, a couple other Spydercos. A Dragonfly 2 SALT w/yellow handle, and a Dragonfly Tattoo w/metal handle.

For the kitchen I have a set of Zwilling knives, plus a Wusthof carving knife.

(but I'm not a "knife guy," I swear! 😁)


----------



## Joshua G

teckel12 said:


> I must ask (as a non-knife carrier), what do you use it for?


Great question. In fact, it is probably the question I am asked most often. 

Followed by, "Hey, can I borrow your knife?"


----------



## horntk

Benchmade 535-3 Bugout CPMM-S90V Carbon Fiber Scales.


----------



## domayotte

I have 2, a Buck 112 folding knife, and a Buck 119 Heritage series hunting knife. I have been very pleased with the heavy, solid feel and the quality and classic design. The 112 has brass ends and wood grain handles. The 119 has a 6 in blade and a reddish-brown cocobolo handle. Very classic looking and great quality. 

As to what do I “use” it for, I grew up in the woods, working in a lumber mill. Needed a knife for some task around the mill everyday. Now, I primarily carry them when I go hiking in the wilderness. Rather have one and not need it than not have it, and need it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock

Not really a favorite but it's my longest carried knife.

Benchmade 522 in 440c. (I've had three)

Edit: If I had to call a favorite, my Benchmade 495 vector. With a 4600 being a close second.


----------



## Joshua G

For kitchen knives, I recommend Victorinox, Tojiro DP, and Takeda. They all make incredible knives at their respective price points. Tojiro is probably the best bargain of the bunch. 

Whatever you do, there is one thing you should know that is infinitely more important than the brand you choose to buy: All you really need is a big ol' chef's knife/gyuto and a small or medium paring knife. Don't get suckered into buying a set of knives you will rarely if ever use.


----------



## TransporterG

We Americans are freaks to the rest of the world--gun threads in every possible forum there is and in every conversation. 

Knives however are more international. Who doesn't need a knife? Or many. EDC? Benchmade Osborne 940 with the reverse tanto blade with better variations in G10 and Carbon Fiber. And of course, better than a fidget spinner, the axis lock is OCD friendly at worst and bloody valuable for thinking through problems at best. Enjoy!


----------



## brandon\

I kind of like comically large knives. I have a Cold Steel Voyager XL. It has a 5 1/2 inch blade and is 12 1/4 inches long when open. I also have an Opinel #12. It has a 4 3/4 inch blade and is 11 inches open. I do have several others. But these big knives feel nice in my hands.


----------



## bdev

Tuna Valley Railsplitter.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

brandon\ said:


> I kind of like comically large knives. I have a Cold Steel Voyager XL. It has a 5 1/2 inch blade and is 12 1/4 inches long when open. I also have an Opinel #12. It has a 4 3/4 inch blade and is 11 inches open. I do have several others. But these big knives feel nice in my hands.



Look up Blackjack knives on Knife center under all brands. Particularly the Model 5, 7, or 14.


----------



## ugawino

I don't carry a knife on me as there is always something handy at home or work if I need to cut something or open a box.

But I have a Gerber Paraframe that I take camping, fishing, etc. I also have a Gerber Multi-Plier and an older Swiss Army Spartan (no tweezer/toothpick) that have both served me well for 30+ years.


----------



## leadbelly2550

Spyderco Para Military 2. I really like that the liner lock opens from behind, great steel, blade geometry and scales. Honorable mention to the benchmade griptilian for many of the same reasons; if mine had g10 scales instead of hard plastic, it would be even better.


----------



## [BOBO]

My favorite EDC blade is my Gentleman slasher II from Jefferson Ho at JHO knives.
https://jho-knives.com/products/gs2 

The most stylish knife in my stable by far, yet sharp and comfortable.
No side play in the blade when unfolded and it rests slap bang in the center when folded.

Great craftsmanship at a very reasonable price.


----------



## leadbelly2550

By the way - if i were inclined to spend on kitchen knives, Benchmade Station Knife.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joshua G said:


> For kitchen knives, I recommend Victorinox, Tojiro DP, and Takeda. They all make incredible knives at their respective price points. Tojiro is probably the best bargain of the bunch.
> 
> Whatever you do, there is one thing you should know that is infinitely more important than the brand you choose to buy: All you really need is a big ol' chef's knife/gyuto and a small or medium paring knife. Don't get suckered into buying a set of knives you will rarely if ever use.


I did get one of those knife block sets, and I know I'm probably weird - but I do use them. Nearly all of them. But I got a good deal on it and they suit all my needs in the kitchen, so that's alright.




TransporterG said:


> *We Americans are freaks to the rest of the world--gun threads in every possible forum there is and in every conversation.*
> 
> Knives however are more international. Who doesn't need a knife? Or many. EDC? Benchmade Osborne 940 with the reverse tanto blade with better variations in G10 and Carbon Fiber. And of course, better than a fidget spinner, the axis lock is OCD friendly at worst and bloody valuable for thinking through problems at best. Enjoy!


Yes, I've no doubt this is true.  Still, I'm okay with that. I have a nice little gun collection and enjoy it. Shooting is fun, not sure I'll hunt anymore, but punching holes in paper is great entertainment. Great for self-defense, too.



leadbelly2550 said:


> Spyderco Para Military 2. I really like that the liner lock opens from behind, great steel, blade geometry and scales. Honorable mention to the benchmade griptilian for many of the same reasons; if mine had g10 scales instead of hard plastic, it would be even better.


Yes, my feelings almost exactly. I have a mini-Grip and have thought the same thing.


----------



## nwlaznik

Lots of spyderco fans here. I tried a PM2 but didn’t like carrying it. Just way too big for me. The action was beautiful though.

I currently carry a Tactile Knife Co Rockwall. Nice and light and slim. Very easy to carry. I like my Benchmade mini griptilian too.


----------



## timpaniare4me

Spyderco
Cutco
Cold Steel

Like watches, it really depends on what I'm doing (or anticipate doing). For EDC, I rotate between Spyderco and Cutco. The Cold Steel is purely for self defense and screams "Go away now before things go badly."


----------



## brandon\

Grasshopperglock said:


> Look up Blackjack knives on Knife center under all brands. Particularly the Model 5, 7, or 14.


Nice looking knives. But I like folders.


----------



## Viseguy

I have a whole bunch of knives, but I tend to misplace them around the house where they can go AWOL for years on end.  I have some pretty nice ones, but my favorites are my Spyderco Byrd Cara Cara 2, of which I have several, they are inexpensive and all-purpose, and -- what's absolutely indispensable -- the 1.97" Spyderco Manbug that's always on my keychain. I started carrying a knife in the '90s, when impenetrable shrink wrap became ubiquitous. I got tired of buying a sandwich and then sitting down and not being able to open it and eat it.


----------



## oztech

Benchmade CLA


----------



## Inca Block

In terms of fixed blades, I have a Guardian 4 in M390 which is a real joy to use and sharpen. 

I also have a Fallkniven F1D in CoS which is also nice but not great for fine cutting due to the convex grind.


----------



## stbob

EDC around town two benchmade folders, the 535 & 535BK-2. When nature calls, time to break out the fixed blades. Usually a smallish one to play with and the larger pig sticker in case anything disturbs me while catching some z's. For home defense, a Dragonfly O'Tanto & a sprear, the long ass variety...


----------



## teckel12

Joshua G said:


> Great question. In fact, it is probably the question I am asked most often.
> 
> Followed by, "Hey, can I borrow your knife?"


A question I've never asked.


----------



## teckel12

Time4Playnow said:


> I use mine most often for boxes (mostly watches!), mail packages, & the like. Easier than running to get scissors. Sometimes also for rope, getting fireplace kindling, etc. around the house. I have occasionally also found a Swiss Army knife useful. I've used the screwdriver a few times, and even the little tiny eyeglass screwdriver (for my glasses!). Also the bottle opener, frequently.
> 
> For me, it's not 'just' practicality, but a matter of being prepared for just about anything.


Once every few months when a watch arrives, I use a knife that's conveniently in a junk drawer next to the front door. No need to run anywhere or carry something around for months on the off chance I'll need it.

I guess I just have correct tools in appropriate and convenient locations (like a bottle opener on the beer fridge) where carrying a knife in my pocket all the time isn't needed. To be honest, even if I had a knife I wouldn't carry it in my pocket, as I don't like things in my pockets when sitting. I remove anything in my pocket when driving or working or whatever. So maybe that's why a knife wouldn't be practical for me.


----------



## huntsvillehorologist

I haven’t read the whole thread but I am a big fan of the Benchmade Crooked River Mini.


----------



## Inca Block

This thread inspired me to take an inventory of all the knives I've stashed around the house for... reasons.

I just realised one is unaccounted for


----------



## B.Kohr

Main use of my knives, at one time, was probably cutting the end off my cigars, trimming the “cake” in my poor, trimming fingernails, opening packages - it seems like everything has some kind of seal/in plastic wrap/blister pack/has a safety seal over it, which may or may not pull off properly.

At the minimum a multi tool is useful in a car - people were plugging chargers at one time, and they were handy to get the stuff shoved in the charger out to plug in my car.

Trimming loose threads on clothes - a lighter is also good for that.

I use a lot of notebooks at work/keep a work journal and clip the corners of the pages as I use them, so I can flip quickly to a blank page.

I carried larger knives growing up on the ranch and working construction and in my garden, but I would clip my miniature roses as I walked by out the door.


----------



## Saswatch

Not a knife guy but they come in handy.
Gerber EDC
Opinel
Victorinox Swiss Army (have a few)


----------



## SolarPower

The Swiss Dagger Damascus made in Solingen, Germany of hand forged Torsion Damascus steel following the tradition of German Damascus sword smithing art going back to Middle Ages.is worthy to have presented on a wall.


----------



## StephenR

I carry one of three Victorinox knives, in order of most often used:
1-A Harvester if I’m at home, on the property or wearing jeans. 
2-A Bantam if I’m out and wearing something like chinos where the Harvester is a bit bulky and obvious, that will often involve getting something to eat at some point, so the Bantam’s toothpick is handy . 
3-If I’m wearing trousers, or off somewhere fancy, I’ll take the Excelsior, it is super slim and will disappear into any pocket, and the small blade is ridiculously sharp, perfect for removing a loose thread.

On the property I always have a fixed blade as well, most often a Mora Campanion HD, or Becker BK16.

Whichever one I have, it’s indispensable, from opening boxes, to cutting drywall, to cleaning fingernails.


----------



## Nokie

Benchmade for me.


----------



## Beenflik

Im sure over at the knife forums someone is asking "what is the one watch you own?" and everyone can easily say they own this one certain watch never need another one but a drawer full of blades is nice lmao
I feel the same way with just a buck 112, just in a parallel universe..


----------



## stbob

Beenflik said:


> Im sure over at the knife forums someone is asking "what is the one watch you own?" and everyone can easily say they own this one certain watch never need another one but a drawer full of blades is nice lmao
> I feel the same way with just a buck 112, just in a parallel universe..


Some of us is whoredors, can't have just one of anything...


----------



## SolarPower

Beenflik said:


> Im sure over at the knife forums someone is asking "what is the one watch you own?" and everyone can easily say they own this one certain watch never need another one but a drawer full of blades is nice lmao
> I feel the same way with just a buck 112, just in a parallel universe..


Exactly! And to follow on your analogy that post on a knife forum should read "no pics of your watch please" 😀


----------



## TravisMorgan

Buck 112 and a Victorinox Swiss Champion...carried them practically every day for over 40 yrs...for hunting I go fixed blade...for God forbid moment and in my nightstand a very large knife


----------



## -CUJO-

Benchmade mini-griptilian for edc. For something a little nicer, I’ll carry a Chris Reeve Mnandi. That knife is super smooth.


----------



## Time4Playnow

TravisMorgan said:


> Buck 112 and a Victorinox Swiss Champion...carried them practically every day for over 40 yrs...for hunting I go fixed blade...for God forbid moment and in my nightstand a very large knife


I will never forget that funny scene in Raiders of the Lost Ark when the sword guru gets cut down by a pistol.  

Gun beats knife, and that's why I have a Glock on my nightstand.


----------



## SixtyLion

For EDC I have custom Spyderco Delica with G10 scales and 20CV blade, or MKM Mikro, which is a tiny fixed blade with paracord wrap grip and a very versatile magnetic sheath. For outdoor activities I have two knives a big one made Carothers Performance knives and slightly smaller is Bradford Guardian 5.5.


----------



## Orive 8

Currently the knife that rides in my pocket every day is a Spyderco McBee. I also like my Spyderco Delica and PM3 Lightweight.


----------



## Racer88

How did I miss this one? 

I have about 50 knives... I'm currently trying to inventory them. I carry at least one every day (Swiss Army Super Tinker). I often carry two... the SAK plus another regular folder (most often a Spyderco).

Most of my collection are Spydercos. If I had to pick only one model to have, it would probably be the Paramilitary 2. I also like the Manix 2. Though, I've carried my Schempp Bowie and Domino the most.

Just last week, I got a *MicroTech Troodon *OTF (out the front) auto with a double-edge. One side plain edge, the other side serrated/ The blade is the "tactical" black / silver blade. It's quite lovely! Firing and retracting it is... well... if you've ever done it, you know. 

Stinks we can't share photos of these wonderful and beautiful tools.

*A question I've posted but never got an answer. Rules stipulate no photos of ANY knives (or guns). Got it. What about LINKS to photos or videos on OTHER sites such as YouTube? Not embedded... where the person who DOES want to see it can do so by LEAVING the forum. Thanks for any answers.*


----------



## Racer88

teckel12 said:


> I must ask (as a non-knife carrier), what do you use it for? I literally can't think of a time where I thought "if I only had a knife".


I carry one daily and probably use it almost daily. 

Most frequently, I grab my knife to open packages at the office and at home. I don’t know about you, but I get a LOT of packages. Instead of going off to find scissors, x-acto knife, box cutter, or a letter opener, I just reach into my pocket. Right there and then. But, there are many other situations where it comes in handy.

I was leaving the office to start my weekend. I was going to meet a friend at the shooting range for some practice. I started my car and heard a belt LOUDLY squealing. And, then I smelled a pungent burnt rubber odor. I popped the hood and saw that the tensioning pulley for the A/C belt was seized. The belt was slipping on the seized pulley and burning up. If I had driven the car, the belt would have broken within a few miles. If that happened, it might have tangled up in the other belt (brakes, alternator, steering, and water pump), causing THAT belt to fail, rendering the car inoperable. And that means calling a tow truck. I was stuck for the moment. I didn’t have any tools with me (or at the office).

I called my mechanic on my cell phone and he correctly advised me to *just cut off the A/C belt*. Duh! I wouldn’t have any A/C, but I could drive the car. *So, I reached for my Spyderco knife (clipped to my pocket) right then and there. It cut through the belt cleanly with a single swipe.* Having a good knife handy saved me from being stuck, and I was able to meet my friend for lunch and some range time. I’d rather sweat than be towed (and miss range time with my buddy)! I was also able to drive my car to my mechanic the following Monday to get the pulley and belt replaced.

I also carry a SAK (Swiss Army Knife) for all the little tools it conveniently includes (like screwdrivers, scissors, nail file and cleaner, and tweezers for example). It resides loosely in the bottom of my pocket along with my keys. 

Here's an example of a carried knife REALLY saving the day, but it wasn't me:


----------



## Hobs

teckel12 said:


> I've never carried knives. I believe the only knife I own (other than kitchen knives) is one I have with my camping gear. Some generic $15 thing I can use to cut rope or whatever.
> 
> I must ask (as a non-knife carrier), what do you use it for? I literally can't think of a time where I thought "if I only had a knife". When I need to cut something, I'm typically involved in a project, so tools are available (including a box cutter, scissors or whatever).


Open feed bags, open boxes, cut twine or netting on hay bales, cut straps on fence wire or other bundles,cut myself free of brambles, scribe lumber, adjust fit of wooden latches on barn doors, cut weeds that tangle up a cultivator, dig out splinters, carve a point on sticks to make stakes for layout twine, carve notches on sticks to tension fence wire, trim sheep hooves, trim my nails, scrape whatever off of whatever, prepare food (anything from dressing game to spreading peanut butter), cut weathered wood off of lumber to identify it, trim flashing off of molded plastic, trim cut lumber to fit, and another thousand things. That's just the things one can do with a knife blade. If you include the tools on a Leatherman, the list gets a lot longer.


----------



## Racer88

Ah, I forgot another car problem resolved with a knife (more recently). 

You know that plastic undertray (under the engine facing the road)? One of the clips popped loose and the tray got caught on a concrete parking stop. Then when I tried to drive away, it was scraping the pavement, since it was permanently bent. It's not essential to the function of the car, so out came the Spyderco. I sliced off the offending part of that undertray / plastic molding... and was on my way.


----------



## Elton Balch

My favorite is my Benchmade Crooked River gold class with damasteel bolsters. Normally I collect fixed blade (Randals mostly) but I saw this one and…well, you know how it goes!


----------



## Racer88

Joshua G said:


> Great question. In fact, it is probably the question I am asked most often.
> 
> *Followed by, "Hey, can I borrow your knife?"*


All the more reason to carry TWO knives. Give them the cheap SAK rather than handing them your nice Spyderco or Benchmade or Chris Reeve only to see them use it as a pry-bar.


----------



## GrouchoM

These days, I carry one or more swiss army knives and a Gerber EAB (folding utility knife).

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> These days, I carry one or more swiss army knives and a Gerber EAB (folding utility knife).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Had to look up Gerber EAB.


----------



## vmgotit

If I wear a belt, I have on my Leatherman Wave, USA. made version. Vance.


----------



## denmanproject

Finch


----------



## Racer88

denmanproject said:


> Finch


I had not heard of them. Just looked them up. Look like nice pieces.


----------



## denmanproject

Racer88 said:


> I had not heard of them. Just looked them up. Look like nice pieces.


Solid little knives, great company too. I have the Harvester and Drifter


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> Had to look up Gerber EAB.


Really convenient, inexpensive, and no worry for dirty tasks. There are (much) pricier options that are like it, but why spend more for a utility blade holder? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orive 8

Something I read on the net a while back:

*Why You Need a Pocket Knife*
So why exactly do you need to carry a pocket knife? Here are a few reasons off the top of my head:
Open boxes
Open letters
Cut zip ties
Cut cordage
Food prep on a lunch break (cut up an apple, cheese, make a sandwich, field dress a squirrel, etc.)
Trim a hangnail
Cut out a splinter
Trim the tags off of clothing
Add a new hole to a belt
Garden/yard work
Open a bag of [charcoal, pet food, sand…]
Cut duct tape
Trim loose threads in clothing
Have a handy toothpick
Use it as a make-shift screwdriver
Notice the one thing I didn’t list is _weapon_. Everyone knows that a knife can be a weapon, but if you’re looking for weapons, _literally anything_ can be a weapon. The hardest part about carrying a knife every day is that you must make the distinction between weapon and tool. A pocket knife is rarely ever a weapon and almost always a tool. Think of your pocket knife less like a gun and more like a hammer. Yes, a hammer can be used as a weapon, but first and foremost it _is_ a tool.


*Get Comfortable Carrying a Pocket Knife*
The biggest hold out for people not wanting to carry a pocket knife is their own comfort level. There is only one way to get over this: you get really, _really_, comfortable with _your_ knife.
This may sound trivial, but it will be the one step that takes you from carrying a pocket knife sometimes, to carrying and _using_ your pocket knife every day. Think of it like this: it was totally awkward to type on your smart phone when you first got it, right? But after a lot of practice and usage, you’re double-thumb texting with the best of them! The same principle applies here – the more you use your knife, the more comfortable you’ll be with it. The more comfortable you are with your knife, the more you will find it being a natural extension of your hand — _like your smart phone probably is_.

*Legality*

Laws vary widely from state to state - and country to country - regarding pocket knives. In some places, bearing almost any type of knife (whether it is a folder or not), is illegal. In others, the requirements surrounding lawful carry are much more lax. In any case, make sure you are familiar with the rules and regulations of your particular place of residence and any jurisdiction into which you may venture. Otherwise you may end up with a ticket, having your knife confiscated, being hauled off to jail, or worse. Always be informed to avoid any unwanted trouble.

​


----------



## Orive 8

And some more:

*5 Reasons Every Man Should Carry a Pocket Knife*​ 
Simple, sturdy, and versatile, a knife may be mankind’s oldest companion. And while it may feel archaic sitting next to a smartphone, it hasn’t outlived its usefulness. Here’s why we wouldn’t leave home without one.

*You Still Need to Cut Things*
Even in the age of perforation, there are plenty of scenarios that call for a sharpened blade. Some tasks occur on a daily basis, like opening packages, letters, or zip cords. Others come up less frequently, like cutting an animal out of a wire tangle. All arise when you least expect them—which is why a knife in your pocket can really come through in the clutch.

*It Can Substitute for a Tool Box*
If we had to limit ourselves to a single handheld tool, it would undoubtedly be a knife. The list of things you can do with a blade is pretty much endless: You can score wood, remove a nail, punch a hole in your belt, etc. It can also serve as an all-purpose screwdriver, especially for those tiny screws that are notoriously hard to tighten.

*It Can Be Used to Start a Fire*
Lighting a fire is one of those skills you rarely need to harness—until the day you do. If you've got to get a fire going with minimal equipment, a knife can make all the difference: You can use it to shave off bark for kindling, to cut away wet wood, or even to light a spark if you’re out of alternatives.

*It Makes On-the-Go Eating Easier*
Whether you’re out for a walk or a weekend road trip, a man on the move is often short on utensils. Luckily, a blade can pull triple duty as a knife, fork, and spoon. Apples, cheese, and charcuterie are all that much more fun to eat, and a utility tool (like an Izola Pocket Knife) opens your repertoire to beer bottles, wine, and canned goods.

*It Can (Possibly) Save Someone's Life*
As much as we value a good first aid kit, you won’t always have medical supplies on hand, or the time you need to retrieve them. The versatility of a knife makes it a perfect problem solver: It can be used to remedy minor pains, like a hangnail or splinter, or to tackle more dire scenarios, from making bandages or splints to cutting a driver out of his seatbelt. Just remember to sterilize the blade with a flame or rubbing alcohol before touching an open wound.


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Really convenient, inexpensive, and no worry for dirty tasks. There are (much) pricier options that are like it, but why spend more for a utility blade holder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Replaceable blade, I assume. Yes? Pretty slick.


----------



## Racer88

Orive 8 said:


> Notice the one thing I didn’t list is _weapon_. Everyone knows that a knife can be a weapon, but if you’re looking for weapons, _literally anything_ can be a weapon. The hardest part about carrying a knife every day is that you must make the distinction between weapon and tool. A pocket knife is rarely ever a weapon and almost always a tool. Think of your pocket knife less like a gun and more like a hammer. Yes, a hammer can be used as a weapon, but first and foremost it _is_ a tool.


Perfectly put. You'll like this:


----------



## Racer88

Orive 8 said:


> And some more:
> 
> *5 Reasons Every Man Should Carry a Pocket Knife*​
> Simple, sturdy, and versatile, a knife may be mankind’s oldest companion. And while it may feel archaic sitting next to a smartphone, it hasn’t outlived its usefulness. Here’s why we wouldn’t leave home without one.
> 
> *You Still Need to Cut Things*
> Even in the age of perforation, there are plenty of scenarios that call for a sharpened blade. Some tasks occur on a daily basis, like opening packages, letters, or zip cords. Others come up less frequently, like cutting an animal out of a wire tangle. All arise when you least expect them—which is why a knife in your pocket can really come through in the clutch.
> 
> *It Can Substitute for a Tool Box*
> If we had to limit ourselves to a single handheld tool, it would undoubtedly be a knife. The list of things you can do with a blade is pretty much endless: You can score wood, remove a nail, punch a hole in your belt, etc. It can also serve as an all-purpose screwdriver, especially for those tiny screws that are notoriously hard to tighten.
> 
> *It Can Be Used to Start a Fire*
> Lighting a fire is one of those skills you rarely need to harness—until the day you do. If you've got to get a fire going with minimal equipment, a knife can make all the difference: You can use it to shave off bark for kindling, to cut away wet wood, or even to light a spark if you’re out of alternatives.
> 
> *It Makes On-the-Go Eating Easier*
> Whether you’re out for a walk or a weekend road trip, a man on the move is often short on utensils. Luckily, a blade can pull triple duty as a knife, fork, and spoon. Apples, cheese, and charcuterie are all that much more fun to eat, and a utility tool (like an Izola Pocket Knife) opens your repertoire to beer bottles, wine, and canned goods.
> 
> *It Can (Possibly) Save Someone's Life*
> As much as we value a good first aid kit, you won’t always have medical supplies on hand, or the time you need to retrieve them. The versatility of a knife makes it a perfect problem solver: It can be used to remedy minor pains, like a hangnail or splinter, or to tackle more dire scenarios, from making bandages or splints to cutting a driver out of his seatbelt. Just remember to sterilize the blade with a flame or rubbing alcohol before touching an open wound.


Knives (or sharpened objects) are man's earliest and most common tool. Archeological excavations often uncover some sort of cutting or chopping tools, no matter how far back in human history we go. Today, we use them just as much. We just make them with more sophisticated materials. 

I wouldn't leave the house without at least a Swiss Army Knife. And, I always have one when I travel - packed in my checked luggage.

*Another true knife story:*

When my son played youth hockey... in the locker room moments before a game..._* "Dad! My helmet face-guard is loose!"*_ One of the screws holding the face-guard hinge to the top of the helmet was loose. A Phillips head screw.

No problem! I didn't have to go running to see if I could find a rink maintenance dude with a Phillips screwdriver. I was _*"Johnny-on-the-Spot!" *_

Whipped out my SAK Super Tinker (with American Flag scales..._* 'Murica!*_). Flipped out the Phillips screw driver and BAM! Perfect size, perfect fit. Tightened that screw right up! Crisis averted!

Pocket knife = SUPER-DAD! Da-da-da-daaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Atebit

Benchmade Mini-Griptillian.


----------



## Racer88

Another funny hockey dad story. I was at another game. The parents usually hang out in a group. Before the game, someone had bought something.... maybe a mouth-guard, I forget... for their kid before the game. Whatever it was, it was in one of those blasted plastic clamshells. Sure enough, I hear, _"Does anyone have a knife?"_

Yup! Given the toughness of those plastic clamshells, instead of the SAK, I deployed my larger Spyderco folder. *THWACK! * The next sounds were several GASPS and a _"Dayummm!"_ LOL!

_"You carry THAT?" _

Well... you needed a knife, didn't you? 😁

I then said, _"Give me the package, and I'll open it."

Thanks._

You're welcome.

Knife goes back in pocket.

Johnny-on-the-spot! And, no baby seals were harmed at any time during this knife usage as a tool.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

I have a Gerber fixed blade with a khaki handle and sheath. It matches my Beretta M9A3. Pretty sweet.


----------



## dan360

Opinel 8, red wood.
Opinel 8, green wood. 
ZT 0566
Benchmade Kulgera
swiss army camp knife
Old Timer lumberjack


----------



## Mediocre

Single favorite is a small Kershaw folder, made in USA, Damascus blade. The Mrs. gave it to me.

Aside from that, Benchmade, Boker, Puma


----------



## Racer88

Mediocre said:


> Single favorite is a small Kershaw folder, made in USA, Damascus blade. The Mrs. gave it to me.
> 
> Aside from that, Benchmade, Boker, Puma


I like me some Damascus. It's just cool.


----------



## Mediocre

Racer88 said:


> I like me some Damascus. It's just cool.


Seeing some of the ones on Forged in Fire reignites my want to buy more lol. I have to watch it in waves to manage the urge to buy!


----------



## GrouchoM

Why the black&white of knives? There are sensible knives (I prefer SAKs despite having a few single bladed like a BM Grip, a small Spydie, an AGRussell featherlight, and a few old school slippies). Why someone needs to carry a 4+" knife or a pristine Sebenza when a SAK is less expensive, more capable, and less sheep-intimidating, I'll never understand. 
Also, why not leave a few tools or a good multitool in your car? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

Mediocre said:


> Seeing some of the ones on Forged in Fire reignites my want to buy more lol. I have to watch it in waves to manage the urge to buy!


We love that show at my home. My wife and daughter, who are not into knives... love it. Watching the process and the craftsmanship is fascinating.


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> Why someone needs to carry a 4+" knife or a pristine Sebenza when a SAK is less expensive, more capable, and less sheep-intimidating, I'll never understand.
> Also, why not leave a few tools or a good multitool in your car?


First... when is ANYTHING (especially this) about "need?" This entire forum is dedicated to something nobody needs. 🤭

Nobody NEEDS an expensive pair of shoes when a cheap pair of sneakers will do. Nobody NEEDS an $200 pair of "designer" jeans with a "pre-stressed" look (they rip them for you) when a $25 pair of made-in-China "American" Levis will do.

My newest carry knife was $420 and is an OTF (out the front) automatic double-edged dagger. I certainly don't NEED to carry a MicroTech Troodon. It won't cut packages open better than an inexpensive Gerber. Ha! But, man... it's nice, and it's cool. I don't carry it because I need it. I carry it because I LIKE it and because I CAN.

From my view... the question isn't* "Why do you 'need' to carry / have / own (fill in blank)?"*

The question should be a simple, _*"Why not??"*_

Nobody NEEDS a Rolex... or a Patek... or even a G-Shock. A $25 Timex will do EXACTLY the same job. Eh?

As for intimidating sheeple... 99% of the time the only person that knows I'm carrying a knife is me. If the occasion arises where I want to open a package and someone else is nearby... and it bothers them... OH WELL. C'est la vie. 

It's funny though, on the very rare occasion someone ASKS if I have a knife... and then acts shocked that I have one... well... that's just weird AND amusing. Though, most of the time in such a situation, I'll reach past the bigger knife and retrieve the SAK. Mostly because it's the preferable tool, and / or I don't want to chance them abusing my nice knife.

And, BTW.... I do keep a few tools in the car, including a Leatherman multi-tool. You can never have too many tools. 😁 I have 40 watches and over 50 knives. I don't NEED any of them. I think I have at least 3 power drills. Good to have redundancy there for putting up hurricane shutters.


----------



## Pilot2

Hinderer XM-18
Benchmade 940
Spyderco Endela


----------



## Wasty

Well, my favorite knife (the one that is carried daily - without exception) is my Kabar /ESEE - Becker BK14 - small enough to ride comfortably in my right front pocket and able to open a letter, cut my roll for lunch OR baton firewood with ease. 
It is small enough to not raise eyebrows in the office and a joy to work with.
I also like Spyderco knives, I often carry a Delica or a UKPK. 
On the dressier days I always have a SAK Bantam Alox with me. 

For hikes and outdoorsy stuff my fixed Knife Collection is roughly the equivalent of an Omega or Tudor watch... (Lots of Beckers, Tops, Teräväs, Ontario, Eickhorn, Cold Steel etc...) 
Everything between 3.5" and 10" is there and I enjoy using all of them


----------



## Racer88

dan360 said:


> Opinel 8, red wood.
> Opinel 8, green wood.
> ZT 0566
> Benchmade Kulgera
> swiss army camp knife
> Old Timer lumberjack


All at the same time??!?? 🤭 😁 🤪 OMG! OMG!


----------



## cmac3317

Black Victorinox Spartan


----------



## dan360

Racer88 said:


> All at the same time??!?? 🤭 😁 🤪 OMG! OMG!


5 pockets + 1 in hand. Nobody’s taking my ROW-LECKS!!


----------



## Racer88

dan360 said:


> 5 pockets + 1 in hand. Nobody’s taking my ROW-LECKS!!


Haha! What about the other hand?


----------



## dan360

Racer88 said:


> Haha! What about the other hand?


That’s the hand I use to flip them over the table—haven’t you paid attention to anything Steven Seagal says?????????


----------



## Wasty

There's always the "borrower" knife on me as well, so two is minimum - Today that's a company branded SAK Climber


----------



## Racer88

dan360 said:


> That’s the hand I use to flip them over the table—haven’t you paid attention to anything Steven Seagal says?????????


Well, now that I have the MicroTech Troodon... All I have to do is deploy that blade with a THWACK, and they flip themselves over the table, lest I go all John Wick on them! 

John Wick > Steven Seagal.


----------



## 03hemi

Threads SUCK without pictures, so why bother?


----------



## Racer88

03hemi said:


> Threads SUCK without pictures, so why bother?


Man, you're not kidding! It's really a shame about the rule. But, some folks out there are really sensitive to images of knives, apparently. Knives can be very photogenic. Shiny. Curvy. Exotic materials. What's not to like!?? 🤭 Tools that can be art. Makes sense, though... since they're literally the oldest tool in the history of humankind.


----------



## 03hemi

Racer88 said:


> Man, you're not kidding! It's really a shame about the rule. But, some folks out there are really sensitive to images of knives, apparently. Knives can be very photogenic. Shiny. Curvy. Exotic materials. What's not to like!?? 🤭 Tools that can be art. Makes sense, though... since they're literally the oldest tool in the history of humankind.


...and downright sexy too! lol
Just like firearms.


----------



## Mozjo33

I carry a Benchmade 9100S Auto Stryker Partially Serrated Tanto Blade


----------



## GrouchoM

I've been "into" knives for about 3 decades. I was a member of KF and now BF. Still, the sensible reasons for always carrying a knife (life saving, food prep, emergency car maintenance, etc.) don't explain why some carry a (or more) Sebenza or other higher end knife (often trying to keep it pristine for fear of scuffing the edge) in lieu of a SAK or multitool. To those urban dwellers, how often is taking out a 5" flipper that's made out of a very hard to field resharpen PM steel more beneficial than just carrying an Opinel 7 or 8?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> don't explain why some carry a (or more) Sebenza or other higher end knife (often trying to keep it pristine for fear of scuffing the edge) in lieu of a SAK or multitool.


....don't explain why some wear a (or more) Rolex or other higher end watch (often trying to keep it pristine for fear of scuffing the crystal) in lieu of a Seiko or G-Shock.

Why should it need explaining? The reason doesn't matter. They wear a Rolex / carry a Sebenza because they enjoy it. And, yes... some of them cringe at the thought of scratching it.

Again... the question I have, in return, is WHY NOT? Why shouldn't I wear my Rolex and carry a MicroTech or Sebenza? Why not? Who does it hurt (besides me, if they get dinged up)? Why are you opposed to someone carrying a knife different than you carry?



GrouchoM said:


> To those urban dwellers, how often is taking out a 5" flipper that's made out of a very hard to field resharpen PM steel more beneficial than just carrying an Opinel 7 or 8?


The shortest answer:* 'Cuz it's FUN!*

Who's arguing it's "more beneficial" from a technical standpoint? The blade edge on my MicroTech is decidedly inferior to pretty much ALL of my Spydercos. The edge angle is rather obtuse, since it's a double-edged dagger. So, it's not much of a slicer. But, I'll enjoy carrying it in the rotation nonetheless.

As I mentioned before, I also carry a SAK for the tools and for "borrowers." Again... what's the HARM in carrying a bigger "expensive" single-blade knife? Is it that you find some sense of righteousness in carrying a more "modest" Opinel?

Which "urban dwellers" who carry an Opinel are "field sharpening" their knives? Are they carrying a sharpening stone, too? Do you? Or are you using the unglazed ceramic on the bottom of your corporate coffee cup? 

Do you feel the same way about watches? Question those who see fit to wear a Rolex? A Patek? When a $50 Casio Duro "will do," and you won't have to worry so much about dinging it up?

I got roundly chastised on the Rolex subforum here for wearing my Rolex daily for years with this as a result:
















Who cares? Why do so many care about what others wear, how they wear it, or how well they guard it or maintain it? I find it rather peculiar.

I could reverse the question for you:

_To those urban dwellers, how often is taking out a cheap 3.35" blade Opinel 8 made with a wooden handle more beneficial than just carrying a Chris Reeve Sebenza with far more durable titanium handle that feels amazing in the hand with a blade that opens on a slicker-than-owl-sheet ceramic ball bearing?_

It's a personal decision with no right / wrong answer. Ain't nothin' wrong with carrying a Sebenza. Nothing wrong with carrying an Opinel. Heck, you can carry BOTH... simultaneously, even! 😎


----------



## GrouchoM

I'm not against anyone carrying any knives they want. I was questioning the list of reasons that were given. Most here wear different watches for different expected situations - they'll wear an ALS to a fancy dinner, a Gshock doing yard work, a (unnecessary, I know) divers watch for (shallow water) diving, etc.. Plenty use Seiko SKXs or Rolexes or Omegas as general purpose watches to be used for a bit of everything based on what the user feels comfortable with. If they wear a Rolex or Blancpain or VC to go mountain biking, that's great. However, some knife knuts are afraid to cut a thread with their beloved knife blades because they fear it ever so slightly decreasing the edge and would never cut up several heavy duty corrugated boxes with their safe queens. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> I'm not against anyone carrying any knives they want. I was questioning the list of reasons that were given. Most here wear different watches for different expected situations - they'll wear an ALS to a fancy dinner, a Gshock doing yard work, a (unnecessary, I know) divers watch for (shallow water) diving, etc.. Plenty use Seiko SKXs or Rolexes or Omegas as general purpose watches to be used for a bit of everything based on what the user feels comfortable with. If they wear a Rolex or Blancpain or VC to go mountain biking, that's great. However, some knife knuts are afraid to cut a thread with their beloved knife blades because they fear it ever so slightly decreasing the edge and would never cut up several heavy duty corrugated boxes with their safe queens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Well... safe queens are safe queens whether they be watches, guns, or knives. I'm not much into buying anything I'm afraid to use or as a safe queen. 

I used to wear my Rolex EVERYWHERE, doing ANYTHING (see photos above). I don't anymore, because my collection expanded like bunnies.

I used to be an avid diver. Now my diving is more like this:









Live and let live, eh? We should all be so lucky as to be able to carry a Sebenza without a care.


----------



## GrouchoM

FYI, @Racer88, I wasn't targeting your knife choices, these were generalized regarding the oft-repeated justifications given for why knife knuts carry their arsenals. All the full-time farmers/ranchers I've interacted with on-line are more likely to carry a whittler, congress, Barlow, or stockman slippy in basic 1095 made by Case or rough rider or OldTimer than any one-hand, single bladed Damascus bladed, 4+" knife. These are the real users of these tools. 
I love Forged in Fire (one of the local knife makers I know competed and told me about it), but I wish they'd get away from the weaponry marketing of knives and more into the other uses. Why not have a professional chef test their making of a specially knife? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> FYI, @Racer88, I wasn't targeting your knife choices, these were generalized regarding the oft-repeated justifications given for why knife knuts carry their arsenals. All the full-time farmers/ranchers I've interacted with on-line are more likely to carry a whittler, congress, Barlow, or stockman slippy in basic 1095 made by Case or rough rider or OldTimer than any one-hand, single bladed Damascus bladed, 4+" knife. These are the real users of these tools.
> I love Forged in Fire (one of the local knife makers I know competed and told me about it), but I wish they'd get away from the weaponry marketing of knives and more into the other uses. Why not have a professional chef test their making of a specially knife?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I know you weren't targeting my choices or me. I didn't take it that way at all. I don't own a Sebenza!  

I just found your derision for the choices of others, in general, peculiar. Who cares what farmers or urbanites use for knives? They should all use what they like.

Regarding Forged in Fire... we love that show at my house (and I'm the only "knife person"). Fun show to watch. I've marveled at how long they've gotten away with the "kill test." It's pretty gruesome, and I'm surprised the progressive snowflake SJWs haven't tried to "cancel" the show. _"It will KEEEL."_ LOL! Love it when he says that. Not because I'm a fan of violence. But, because I know it must drive the snowflake cancel culture virtue-signaling brigade CRAZY.


----------



## dan360

My Opinels are carried quite a bit even with other knives. The blades are thin and sharp, easy for cutting fruit or cheese. They’re fairly durable too. More than they appear.

The Swiss Army knives, Opinels, and the Old Timer in my collection are not put into the same duty as a ESSE-5 or a Randall, but slicing a freshly picked wild plum or apple with a Randall or ESSE is futile, may as well just smash it and make sauce. The Opinel can peel a grape.

I’ve never really gotten into real fancy folders. Fixed blades, ya, but folders have a weak link to me—too many parts, and the juice isn’t worth the squeeze most of the time. Some of them are awesome tho.

The Kulgera is an outlier. Fancy little “gentleman’s knife” that really accomplishes nothing over my other small knives besides the tacticool brand and sweet looking Micarta scales.


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> I know you weren't targeting my choices or me. I didn't take it that way at all. I don't own a Sebenza!
> 
> I just found your derision for the choices of others, in general, peculiar. Who cares what farmers or urbanites use for knives? They should all use what they like.
> 
> Regarding Forged in Fire... we love that show at my house (and I'm the only "knife person"). Fun show to watch. I've marveled at how long they've gotten away with the "kill test." It's pretty gruesome, and I'm surprised the progressive snowflake SJWs haven't tried to "cancel" the show. _"It will KEEEL."_ LOL! Love it when he says that. Not because I'm a fan of violence. But, because I know it must drive the snowflake cancel culture virtue-signaling brigade CRAZY.


No derision towards their choices, just question their defending their choices (why do they feel the need? Has it ever swayed their opposition?) with cutting fruit or cutting a hose arguments when they're carrying a samurai sword. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> No derision towards their choices, just question their defending their choices (why do they feel the need? Has it ever swayed their opposition?) with cutting fruit or cutting a hose arguments when they're carrying a samurai sword.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


You keep using the word, "need." Need has nothing to do with anything discussed in this forum. This entire forum is about things we don't need. We need food and shelter. That's about it.

I don't think I've seen anyone say "I *need* _(insert pocket knife here)_."

I don't need any of my 40 watches, 50 Spyderco knives, or XX guns. I hope I never actually NEED a gun. But, I've got one. In the mean time, I enjoy using my firearms recreationally quite a bit.

_Why do you NEED a SCAR-16, when a Ruger 10-22 will do just fine for punching holes in paper at the range?_

Why? Because it's FUuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnn!
(But, I have both.)


----------



## AMM1959

Kershaw Leek, or an Opinel. Depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## GrouchoM

I used the word "need" referring the giving of arguments to defend carrying. Why bother? The arguments don't really justify the chosen knives and no arguments ever persuade those in opposition. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360

The sharpened blades used by humans for thousands of years to tend field and flock, is lost on the city folk, who think the food they eat magically comes from the case at the store. 

As far as teckel goes the ignore list is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Bezel and Traube

CRKT CEO for my daily carry. Small and sharp.


----------



## Racer88

dan360 said:


> As far as teckel goes the ignore list is a wonderful thing.


Looks like the teckel "dialogue" was deleted.


----------



## Racer88

GrouchoM said:


> I used the word "need" referring the giving of arguments to defend carrying. Why bother? The arguments don't really justify the chosen knives and no arguments ever persuade those in opposition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I think the arguments apply to any knife. My "arguments" for carrying a knife are not specific to models or brands or types of knives. Or even size of knife. I can use a big knife or a small knife to open a package. It's a matter of which one I can reasonably carry, given which attire I'm wearing... and simply taste or preference. Sure... I can use a tiny knife to open a package. But the handle may also be tiny, making it awkward or uncomfortable to use.

The reasons for carrying one are the same regardless. My "justifications," if we want to call it that, for carrying an Opinel (if I had one) would be exactly the same as for a Sebenza (if I had one). They're both knives. Beyond that, it becomes a matter of personal taste (and budget). 

Exactly the same with watches. Exactly. 
I wear a Rolex... I wear a G-Shock... For exactly the same reasons.... I like'em. They both tell me the time.


----------



## Wasty

Well, I can find out what time it is by looking at the sun, eat some meals uncut, and rip open packages.
The question is why shall I do that? We possess a certain dexterity and the ability to think up tools to make life easier.
A brutish existence without tools is possible but it denies us the great satisfaction when using the right tool for the job.

Quickly glancing at your watch when talking to someone is way less irritating to your opposite than getting out your smartphone and look at the screen. 

Opening a package* with a knife is quick and efficient - so why doesn't everyone use a knife for it? 
(*except for that special clamshell packaging - that's a job for a chainsaw)

Today I checked the time on my watch AND used my knife to open a delivery for me.


----------



## 03hemi

Well, it looks like we've already had some "_policing_" going on in this thread for some innocuous statements so I'm outta here before I get banned? lol
Their sandbox, their rules.
See ya folks in another watch related forum...
03 out


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

i carry a benchmade griptilian with serrated sheepsfoot blade and custom micarta scales. my diver is a benchmade H2O diver as well.


----------



## Seize

I’ve got Benchmade, Spyderco, Zero Tolerance and Rat. I prefer Spyderco out of all of them primarily because of ergonomics, they just feel perfect in hand.

Spyderco PM2 is what I use at work and the Manix 2 is usually what I carry on me.


----------



## Minntality

My three favorites are (in no particular order):

1. Gerber Paul PM2
2. Bestech Goblin
3. Benchmade 940


----------



## Buddhabelly

Benchmade for utility and EDC.
Shun for kitchen knife.


----------



## Racer88

Reason #248 to carry a knife:

Apparently, this is a fairly common occurrence... dogs getting caught by the leash in elevators. Yikes!


----------



## Racer88

*Reason #381 to always carry a knife. * A friend (and one of my pistol instructors) just told me this story:

_Mid 90's, I'm at a mall that's two floors of shops with the wife. Frantic screaming small child catches my and others attention from the bottom of the escalator. 

Running to that location, I find a 4-5 year old girl whose tripped and fell trying to get off where her long sleeve shirt got caught in the gears. Her mother was there trying to tug her free but to no avail, that escalator had her arm wrapped so tight it was cutting off circulation, a bad scenario that had to be rectified rfn, no waiting on emergency personnel or security. 

I nudged the mother out of the way telling her let me get her free and retrieved my custom Rob Patton 5.5" straight I was carrying. Got on all 4's, grabbed her arm with my hand to protect her from the blade and with as much force as I could deliver to the edge, one clean swipe and she was free. Of course the blade edge suffered major damage [ enough so I sent it back to the maker to regrind/bevel the blade again ]. 

Mother couldn't thank me enough, a few people patted me on the shoulder as I was walking away when emt's arrived several minutes later. Could have lost the use of her arm had it not been resolved quickly. Always carried at least two blades on me since early 90's. _


----------



## Wallyg

Spyderco Police (Ats 55). Great cheese knife.
Spyderco Native II. Opening packages.
Spyderco Copilot. Cutting foil top on wine bottle.

in case non-knife people are wondering “what do you do with all those knives?”


----------



## nonfatproduct

Every day, my money clip is a SOG Ultra XR lte, I have a Giant Mouse Riv Brass in the watch pocket of my pants, and the folder clipped in my right pocket rotates between a SOG Terminus XR lte to match the money clip, a Microtech Ultratech Bounty Hunter, or a handful or others but those two are the main rotated daily carry folders. Every once in a while I will throw a fixed blade on my belt and have been putting together a nice sheath and brass bead combo for a new Giant Mouse GMF3 I got for Christmas! I’m excited to wear a fixed blade on my belt for a while!


----------



## mt4life

We Knife Co. 704X-R Blue Folding


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Racer88 said:


> *Reason #381 to always carry a knife. * A friend (and one of my pistol instructors) just told me this story:
> 
> _Mid 90's, I'm at a mall that's two floors of shops with the wife. Frantic screaming small child catches my and others attention from the bottom of the escalator.
> 
> Running to that location, I find a 4-5 year old girl whose tripped and fell trying to get off where her long sleeve shirt got caught in the gears. Her mother was there trying to tug her free but to no avail, that escalator had her arm wrapped so tight it was cutting off circulation, a bad scenario that had to be rectified rfn, no waiting on emergency personnel or security.
> 
> I nudged the mother out of the way telling her let me get her free and retrieved my custom Rob Patton 5.5" straight I was carrying. Got on all 4's, grabbed her arm with my hand to protect her from the blade and with as much force as I could deliver to the edge, one clean swipe and she was free. Of course the blade edge suffered major damage [ enough so I sent it back to the maker to regrind/bevel the blade again ].
> 
> Mother couldn't thank me enough, a few people patted me on the shoulder as I was walking away when emt's arrived several minutes later. Could have lost the use of her arm had it not been resolved quickly. Always carried at least two blades on me since early 90's. _


It would have been a better story if he was forced to saw off her arm or perform an emergency tracheotomy with a ballpoint pen and blade or something.


----------



## VincentG

Fixed blade field knife is a Puukko, daily folder is a new Camillus folder EDC based on the original Daryl Ralph usa made cm154 blade (which I have a boxed original of) I daily beat up the copies though. Dress knife is either a CRKT small m16 for casual or a Titanium scaled Boker ceramic for formal, I also have a composite scaled Boker ceramic edc for flying/travelling.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

My favorite kitchen knife is this one. I bought it from a guy in Japan who claimed to be starting a knife company about 15 years ago. I have no idea whether he succeeded or not, but as long as I sharpen it twice a year or so, it stays like a razor.


----------



## topslop1

My favorite right now is benchmade bug-out. Goes everywhere with me. I'm headed up to Colorado next month to check out Spyderco's factory outlet store, I hope that they have a discounted paramilitary 2 for me!


----------



## jstory

Chris Reeve small Sebenza with insingo blade. A Christmas gift from my eldest son a couple years ago. Its just a beautifully and precisely made tool.


----------



## up1911fan

CRK Sebenza and the Spartan Harsey Folder.


----------



## dubhead

Spyderco Tenacious 
Boker magnum
Schrade magic
Mantis Wile e coyote

…and you can shave with any one of them.


----------



## Mattthefish

Sebenza all day.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

This week's carry is a Benchmade 495 Vector. Last week was a Benchmade 4600 Phaeton. Next week, a Benchmade 2551 Mini Reflex.


----------



## alinla

So many choices. These days my Benchmade 945BK1 is my regular pocket companion. Small & easy to use. My favorite piece is my Spyderco Para3 Smurf in M390. Very comfortable and it does everything so well. The Para3 fits my small hands like a glove. 

About 90% of my knives are Spydies and the rest Benchmade. I started with ZTs & Benchmades but migrated to Spydies. Keep a SAK in my work bag for when a screwdriver, pry tool etc.


----------



## alinla

Fun fact: I used my SAK can opener tool once during a blackout when we couldn't find the traditional can opener. Helpful tool in an emergency.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I open beer bottles using the scale on a Benchmade infidel 3300. Same way you'd use a BIC lighter. Catch the edge of the cap and leverage it off. I've worn a tiny divet on one scale from the caps digging into it.

The D2 dagger blade is absolutely worthless outside poking someone. Sucks for cutting anything and won't cut straight because of the edge grind. Purely a fighting knife outside being able to open a beer with it.

I have one Spyderco. Laminated blade.


----------



## Torn and Frayed

Old slipjoints Buck, Camilus, Cattarugus, Canal St, Case, Schrade etc. Terrifying stuff really


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

I've found a Morakniv Companion to be all the knife I ever needed for bushcraft. Plus I have a Leatherman Micra that I carry all the time, though mainly for the scissors.


----------



## Betterthere

My cheap bowie my Daddy bought me when i was 6. Still have it.


----------



## brandon\

Currently a CJRB Rampart Copper.


----------



## DukeLarue

No picture of a knife but a tattoo. Not illegal in Belgium, unlike butterflyknives, which are fun.


----------



## d__emerson

Victorinox Cadet in in red Alox. Thin, light, discrete and non-threatening, and useful.


----------



## Racer88

d__emerson said:


> Victorinox Cadet in in red Alox. Thin, light, discrete and* non-threatening*, and useful.


You're missing out on half the fun! 🤪


----------



## GrouchoM

d__emerson said:


> Victorinox Cadet in in red Alox. Thin, light, discrete and non-threatening, and useful.


It's discrete, not continuous? I think you meant discreet.

If you carried a more intimidating knife, I would ignore your grammatical error. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyFeet_5446

Kershaw Blur, Olive/Black (1670OLBLK); 3.4” Black Cerakote Coated 14C28N Steel Blade, Olive Anodized Aluminum Handle, Black Trac-Tec Inserts, SpeedSafe Opening


----------



## DON

Spyderco Delica - have owned close to 30 years or so

DON


----------



## Nilsirl

I carried a SOG for years and more recently picked up a Spyderco. SOG is nice but the Spyderco is another level. I gave the SOG to my wife to keep in her purse.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FuzeDude

For the woods....5" Randall model 3.
For edc..... Microtech UTX 70 or a custom folder by Enrique Pena.


----------



## vee1rotate

Case Mini Copperlock CV in classic yellow synthetic.


----------



## NorCalKid

I carry a Kershaw and a M&P Shield


----------



## Porky4774

My Entrek Lynx that was built by non other than Ray Ennis. It took a long time to get because he’s had health problems but totally worth the wait .


----------



## Dusty78

I’m a Microtech guy. I have a few of their automatics and love them.


----------



## BNR

The past ten years I have made my own blades 😎


----------



## casperdadof3

Spyderco for me. Hard to beat their quality and construction.


----------



## FuzeDude

For a fixed blade, I like a carbon steel Randall. A Model 3-5 is in my hunting pack. I like Dozier's. His D2 steel is pretty amazing.

For EDC..... A custom folder by Enrique Pena.


----------



## vmgotit

A sharp, edge holding blade, good handle. Vance.


----------



## bubba0951

Randall Made #15 Airman.


----------



## FuzeDude

bubba0951 said:


> Randall Made #15 Airman.


Nice. Finally, another Randall user on here.


----------



## bubba0951

FuzeDude said:


> Nice. Finally, another Randall user on here.


#1, #3, #15 and #23. Great knives.


----------



## FuzeDude

bubba0951 said:


> #1, #3, #15 and #23. Great knives.


I've been ordering 1 every year for the past 15 years. After the first 5 years, the pipeline is full, and I get a knife every year now....lol...


----------



## maliboo74

Favorites would be Koenig and Direware

Daily carry are multiple ZTs.


----------



## bubba0951

FuzeDude said:


> I've been ordering 1 every year for the past 15 years. After the first 5 years, the pipeline is full, and I get a knife every year now....lol...





FuzeDude said:


> I've been ordering 1 every year for the past 15 years. After the first 5 years, the pipeline is full, and I get a knife every year now....lol...


Whoa! Thats a lot! I have one coming in May.


----------



## Herb1953

I don't even want to count the number of knives I own. The most carried is a CRKT Ripple. It's light and handy and usually rides clipped to my waistband. Lately, I've been carrying a Boker Urban Trapper designed by Brad Zinker. I have both sizes but prefer the larger. For years I carried a Swiss Army Executive on my keychain, but I took that off recently and haven't missed it. I used thata often while i was working but rarely since I retired, so off it went.


----------



## lkleinow

I started carrying a Marbles rigging knife with a marlinspike on it when I was sailing, because nothing undoes tight knots like a spike. Now have a motorboat, so yeah it cuts steaks too.


----------



## Terry M.

I LOVE knives! Right now I’m carrying a Shirogorov Quantum custom division.


----------



## Mediocre

I am simple. A fan of Kershaw, Boker, Benchmade


----------



## sycopupy

Quite a few different ones. Winkler Belt Knife. Busse Nuclear Meltdown Fusion Battle Mistress. Blackwood Skirmish. Allen Elishewitz Shadow...I could go on and on.


----------



## bagle

Bench made 52


----------



## gr8tdane24

Custom Buck 110 folding hunter with elk horn scales, nickel silver bolsters, and a S30V steel blade.


----------



## Bullydog

I have quite a few and sold some off in the past.
Benchmade bugouts, griptilian
Spyderco PM2, PM3
Chris Reeves sebenza 31
SOGS (barf)


----------



## SigDigit

My Deejo with the slim wood along edge of blade when folded, not a usual handle.


----------



## jonny deacon

Own quite a few, but my choice more often than not is my Benchmade 940 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Just received my first Benchmade (Mini Bugout 533BK-1 CPM-S30V Stainless & White CF-Elite) to fully populate my collection with at least one the five Portland-based knife makers: this one, Kershaw (five), CRKT (two), Leatherman (two), and Gerber.


----------



## Mister X

Medford Micro Praetorian, tanto blade “Vulcan” finish, flame blued Ti scales, if I had to pick one. Actually only about seven knives are in heavy rotation out of my ~50 piece collection.


----------



## hl213

UK and its draconian knife laws... Mine would be the enzo pk70. Ironically the knife I carry every day is my benchmade proper I bought in Reno, but the enzo trumps it in every way other than that it is angular and pointed and not very pocket friendly. But boy, is it well made!


----------



## Big_steve

Spyderco here.


----------



## Tseg

Shirogorov Neon Zero... daily wear for over 4 years.


----------



## MadKatt

Currently Enrique Pena


----------



## brettinlux

Spyderco Native.


----------



## nosamk

definitely Spydercos


----------



## Tag7800

Mine is one my son and I made. We found that near Houston, TX there's a blacksmith shop owned by one of the Forged In Fire winners. You buy a horseshoe and with his help work the forge, hammer and anvil and turn it into a blade! Not the most functional or prettiest knife but really cool to do with my son!


----------



## StephenR

Two favourites here, one is a SAK, Alox ‘Harvester’, it’s a ‘Farmer’ with a hawkbill blade in place of the can opener. Sadly I misplaced it at a friend’s beach house, but we’re visiting again in October, so I’ll be making a real effort to hunt it down, that one got used in one way or another every single day.

The other is a small Puukko, a Kellam Hawk, it pretty much lives on a thin baldric under my coat.


----------



## armabill

I carry a Leatherman Wave with the bit kit. It came in handy many times.


----------



## watchersam

I have a few semi decent knives from popular brands, but surprisingly, the best is from a Chinese maker Kizer Knives.
The quality is far supreme for the price. Good quality materials and amazing build.


----------



## Beenflik

Spyderco pacific salt 2. 
Now I can never leave the house without it as on the way to a trip there was a car accident and someone was screaming for a knife. Gave it to this nurse who cut a man outta a car. He was fine but it was flipped and he took out a power line. Crazy stuff!!!!


----------



## jcpeel

Spyderco Delica. I’ve been stuck on Spyderco since 1998.


----------



## jcpeel

Tag7800 said:


> Mine is one my son and I made. We found that near Houston, TX there's a blacksmith shop owned by one of the Forged In Fire winners. You buy a horseshoe and with his help work the forge, hammer and anvil and turn it into a blade! Not the most functional or prettiest knife but really cool to do with my son!


That show is so addicting.


----------



## 426Todd

Spartan Hershey watch works or Pro-Tech tr3 Blade show special #16 of 20. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

I buy a new knife about every other month or so. Some knifes are cool, but just end up in the drawer. However, I recently got my first kukri and I really like it. It’s a Cold Steel Rajah III. I’m really digging this blade shape. And like usual with cold steel, it’s solid as hell.


----------



## andmont_7

I love my Outdoors Edge for utiliy and my Case as a pocketknife


----------



## EdgarZ

A mini barrage has been my EDC for a few years now


----------



## ustinj

Currently the one that gets the most use is my Para 3, but my favorite is an orange Dragonfly 2 my dad got for me a while back as a gift.


----------



## Tseg

Shirogorov Neon Zero. Only leaves my pocket if having to travel by plane.


----------



## GrouchoM

Tseg said:


> Shirogorov Neon Zero. Only leaves my pocket if having to travel by plane.


Not even to cut things? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Tseg

GrouchoM said:


> Not even to cut things?
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Cutting things would be unsafe. And as you know, the first thing a watch collector asks, “Is it safe…?”


----------



## SammyD84

I’ve been enjoying small knives lately. Currently, using a Spyderco McBee and just acquired a Spyderco lil Native carbon fiber sprint run with a CPM-S90V Blade.


----------



## tommy_boy

Just got a Mini Bugout. Light, sharp as the Dickens. 

So now I have all the local knife outfits covered: Benchmade, Gerber, CRKT, Leatherman and Kershaw.


----------



## GWhite3

My favorite… not an EDC, by any means, but a superlative tool, is my Winkler Belt Knife. A tank. Daniel Winkler makes serious, hardcore cutting tools. Favorite folder? Chris Reeve Sebenza.


----------



## FuzeDude

GWhite3 said:


> My favorite… not an EDC, by any means, but a superlative tool, is my Winkler Belt Knife. A tank. Daniel Winkler makes serious, hardcore cutting tools. Favorite folder? Chris Reeve Sebenza.


Awesome knives. I have a Jaeger of his that resides in my hunt pack.


----------



## Drmklr

Benchmade Bugout in blue with upgraded blue titanium screws. weighs almost nothing and deep pocket clip, you don’t even know it’s there!


----------



## Goin2drt

GWhite3 said:


> My favorite… not an EDC, by any means, but a superlative tool, is my Winkler Belt Knife. A tank. Daniel Winkler makes serious, hardcore cutting tools. Favorite folder? Chris Reeve Sebenza.


How do you like the Chris Reeve? I want one just haven't pulled the trigger. My EDC is a Benchmade Mini Griptillian but man I am always sharpening it as I like them super sharp. It does not seem to stay sharp for very long.


----------



## GWhite3

I think the Sebenza really is everything it’s cracked up to be. I wanted one forever, and it took me a long time to pull the trigge, but I’m very glad I did. Holds an edge terrifically, but it is a bit of a pain to sharpen.


----------



## GWhite3

FuzeDude said:


> Awesome knives. I have a Jaeger of his that resides in my hunt pack.


That Jaeger is a wonderful blade.


----------



## VincentG

I have a few favorite sheath knives, one I picked up in a bayonet lot on OFAS back in the 90s, it is a USN Kabar with a theatre repair using babbett material and housed in a 1942 Boyt signed USN sheath, I consider the sheath to be of more value than the blade, The second is a 1980 Gerber Mark 2 that I bought from a retired British RN marine, it had been a private purchase and carried throughout his career, it has provenance and photos as well as a list of his posting while in service. Third is a turn of the century (possibly as late as the teens) high grade Marttiini Finish puuko with a gorgeous original sheath that still has it's hanger. Sad we cannot post pics, all of them have great patina.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extrema Ratio BF2CD


----------



## Periwinkle

I regularly carry either a Microtech Ultratech or a Combat Troodon. I have several other knives, but those two easily get the most pocket time.


----------



## zengineer

A butter knife.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlasIsGreen

I carry a small Edwardian era folding knife with a MOP handle


----------



## GCBC

ZT by a wide margin imo. Their rugged, tactical, overbuilt designs work great for my lifestyle... mainly consists of opening amazon packages and impressing myself by filleting paper on my desk. 
I do have a rare zt0550 im looking to move.


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I've been looking at Blackjack Model 7 in D2 steel.


----------



## Don60

I collect Randall’s, Puma German made and Bucks.
And make my own for my use and friends.


----------



## shibaman

Not sure where to start? 
Work knife is a leatherman wave
Edc is a spiderco clip it endura
Bike. Spideco pacific salt
Weekend.. .spiderco police 4 k390
Beast carry. Old cold steel 5 in voyager serrated. I walked away from the newer cold steel folders because they ruined the lock system.
My cowboy gunbelt...Alumbauch damascus blade with hornets nest scales.


----------



## shibaman

Not sure where to start? 
Work knife is a leatherman wave
Edc is a spiderco clip it endura
Bike. Spideco pacific salt
Weekend.. .spiderco police 4 k390
Beast carry. Old cold steel 5 in voyager serrated. I walked away from the newer cold steel folders because they ruined the lock system.
My cowboy gunbelt...Alumbauch damascus blade with hornets nest scales.


----------



## watchersam

I have a few popular makes, but surprisingly a cheaper and less popular brand is my favorite by far. A Kizer Klecker design. The build quality and attention to detail is outstanding. Being Chinese made will put a lot of people off I'm sure, but I recommend highly.

My most used is a CRKT CEO, great for eating apples and opening boxes


----------



## Thieu

Love my knives! I prefer smaller knives overall. My absolute favorite has to be my Chris Reeves Inkosi, but I also change things up once in a while with a small Microtech, a few Spydercos and some random French artisan knives I've picked up over the years (I'm French).


----------



## nsims

Benchmade and Spyderco are my go-too daily carry knives for years. Never go wrong with these brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

Ever since I got it several months ago, my Microtech Troodon (OTF automatic) has been in my pocket.


----------



## FuzeDude

Racer88 said:


> Ever since I got it several months ago, my Microtech Troodon (OTF automatic) has been in my pocket.


I picked up a little Microtech UTX70 a couple of months ago. What a fantastic little knife. Gave it to my son to take to college.


----------



## Racer88

FuzeDude said:


> I picked up a little Microtech UTX70 a couple of months ago. What a fantastic little knife. Gave it to my son to take to college.


Microtech seems to be the "gold standard" for OTF.


----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZaratsuPolish

Utility knife. Always sharp!


----------



## Mister X

ZaratsuPolish said:


> Utility knife. Always sharp!


Ahh you may like the Panchenko 1.22” slip joint folder by Spyderco. No replaceable blade but wicked sharp and it’s easy to touch up the edge due to the micro sheep’s foot blade.


----------



## Positively-Negative

I usually carry an old Hong Kong made Buck 110 homage that I got at a second hand store about 10 years ago.

I work in retail, and it is a godsend for opening boxes.


----------



## DarkSoul

Goin2drt said:


> How do you like the Chris Reeve? I want one just haven't pulled the trigger. My EDC is a Benchmade Mini Griptillian but man I am always sharpening it as I like them super sharp. It does not seem to stay sharp for very long.


I've had my Sebenza 21 L since 2010 or so. It's non-threatening, pretty, durable, and just oozes quality. If you are going to grab one, you may as well put yourself on a watchlist for the new magnacut ones. Great new steel.


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy

My current EDC is a CRKT Burnley Squid.


----------



## verp

I own a Kershaw.


----------



## Perazzi-man

I have a lot but easily the best is a Benchmade . Light, well made, easy to sharpen.


----------



## red416

For EDC CRK small Sebenza

2nd is Spyderco Delica fully serrated 

Been toting one or the other (or both depending on the day) for a long time. Others have come and gone but they have stayed as for me they do what I need.


----------



## kevral

For using or collecting?

My favorite collector's knife is a sheath knife by Aage Bergedahl, prize-winning Norwegian knife maker. Pattern welded blade by Vladic Daniluk with a handle made entirely from stabilized mammoth ivory. It's not really the correct style for wearing with a traditional Norwegian folk costume, but I am going to anyway. 

For daily use and general farm work I carry one of these, depending on what I'm doing:

Fallkniven F1/3G Test Series
Spyderco Cat
Ka-Bar Dozier Folding Hunter

If I'm cutting lumber:
- Scrap Yard Scrapper 6

For hunting:
- Bob Dozier Delta Traveler, D2 steel and brown micarta.

If I'm going into town:
- Spyderco Dragonfly (if I have a reason to, otherwise it's not permitted under Norwegian law)


----------



## unicratt

Any Al Mar fans out there? Been carrying a SERE 2000 for about 6 years now.


----------



## walds11

Knives are just fidget toys for me. That being said, my favorite is G&G Hawk Deadlock OTF knives. Pricey, but amazing quality and solid!


----------



## unicratt

walds11 said:


> Knives are just fidget toys for me. That being said, my favorite is G&G Hawk Deadlock OTF knives. Pricey, but amazing quality and solid!


I used to play with a microtech otf as a fidget toy in the office...HR wasn't pleased to say the least.


----------



## Rodentman

Eliminating HR depts would be a gigantic step forward for many companies. Go back to "Personnel" where they would actually HELP with your insurance and benefit questions instead of giving you a phone # to call. They are now too busy deciding what pronouns are acceptable.


----------



## walds11

unicratt said:


> I used to play with a microtech otf as a fidget toy in the office...HR wasn't pleased to say the least.


LOL, no doubt. I reserve fidgeting with knives on my work from home days.


----------



## Rodentman

I had a piece of spent pistol brass in my office. I was reported and investigated for being "violent."


----------



## TumperDave

I have several knives from Spyderco, Civivi, Rike, Off Grid Knives, SOG, etc., but the one that sees the most pocket time is the Honey Badger HB1020. I doubt many have even heard of this brand, but this $60 knife is just sweet! Lightweight yet solid, excellent grip, quick deployment and sharp. It rides in the pocket so well. If I were to lose this knife I would immediately get on my phone and order another.

A grumbly ps - This post would be so much better if we could include photos.


----------



## Racer88

TumperDave said:


> I have several knives from Spyderco, Civivi, Rike, Off Grid Knives, SOG, etc., but the one that sees the most pocket time is the Honey Badger HB1020. I doubt many have even heard of this brand, but this $60 knife is just sweet! Lightweight yet solid, excellent grip, quick deployment and sharp. It rides in the pocket so well. If I were to lose this knife I would immediately get on my phone and order another.
> 
> A grumbly ps - This post would be so much better if we could include photos.


They Honeybadger looks nice! And priced nice, too! Lots of similarities to Spyderco. I like "deep carry" pocket clips. More knives should have that kind of clip.


----------



## bwh21335

I carry a benchmade adamas mini


----------



## sycopupy

Might have a new favorite. Busse Combat just started a limited time offering of a new Fusion Battle Mistress which I just placed an order on.


----------



## Squirrelly

My favorite knife is a steak knife and the juicy steak to go with it!


----------



## Urse73

Esee Izula II


----------



## Dirty John

Heretic Manticore X OTF


----------



## kenneth77

Why no pics ? That’s kind of point less without pics !


----------



## 1st Parrothead

kenneth77 said:


> Why no pics ?


I believe it's the forum rules.


----------



## FeloniousTesseract

Fixed blade: Randall Model-1 Fighter, 8inch Carbon steel. Folder EDC: SOG Original TOMCAT. Office attire: Moki


----------



## kenneth77

1st Parrothead said:


> I believe it's the forum rules.


I guess I’m not understanding why a picture would be against any kind of rules but I have never read any rules and never will on any public forum because that’s what it is public. Guess it’s the sign of the times when people get offended by a picture though. Sad


----------



## SolarPower

My like above goes to the last sentence. Rules are clear and as much as we may dislike them they are established by the owners. It is quite different though why those rules are put in place and hence my like for the last sentence.

As for a fav knife, should we set some categories (like IMO we should've done for guns)? For example, by design:
Folders - small, medium, large
Fixed blades - small, medium, large
Switchblades
etc.
Or by function:
Kitchen knives
Chopping knives
Self defense knives
Whittling knives
etc.
Or by steel
Or by cost, etc. 

That would at least make this thread more informative and therefore somewhat useful 

And BTW watching time flying by is very sad and offensive for some too. So on the blade forums I think they should've consider ruling out any of the watch pics  Hope they are listening


----------



## rsutton

Emerson CQC-7


----------



## Ranger276

*I’ve carried a Mercator Black Cat K55K lock blade knife for years. Originally in my flight survival vest and later in my pants pocket. It sits very flat in the pocket, locks up solid, and opens very easily. It is 110 mm long closed, 200 mm opened, 3 mm thick, and weighs 75 g.*


----------



## Racer88

kenneth77 said:


> I guess I’m not understanding why a picture would be against any kind of rules but I have never read any rules and never will on any public forum because that’s what it is public. Guess it’s the sign of the times when people get offended by a picture though. Sad


It's not a public forum.... in the sense of ownership. It's privately owned, so they can make any rules they want. And this forum has rules against photos of ANY kind of knife... not even a pic of a closed Swiss Army Knife. Same goes with firearms. 

I agree it's sad. But, them's the rules. If you don't abide them, they can (and will) ban you.

I own a (gun-related) forum, and knife and gun pics are welcome!  But, get this... kinda "out there," I know. But, my gun forum allows pics of... WATCHES! OMG! Crazy thing, though... nobody is offended by the watch pics.  🤪


----------



## kenneth77

Racer88 said:


> It's not a public forum.... in the sense of ownership. It's privately owned, so they can make any rules they want. And this forum has rules against photos of ANY kind of knife... not even a pic of a closed Swiss Army Knife. Same goes with firearms.
> 
> I agree it's sad. But, them's the rules. If you don't abide them, they can (and will) ban you.
> 
> I own a (gun-related) forum, and knife and gun pics are welcome!  But, get this... kinda "out there," I know. But, my gun forum allows pics of... WATCHES! OMG! Crazy thing, though... nobody is offended by the watch pics.  🤪


So there’s no logic to it ….. just control! It’s funny that you can’t share a pic of something that you enjoy collecting without someone controlling it. I’m a member of a few different knife and guns forums to so I know I can share a pic of my watch and not get the ban hammer lol funny world we live in. I just set back and laugh sometimes of how things work in this world and wonder how some are still here lol.


----------



## 1st Parrothead

stbob, I didn't make the rules dude!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Been away for awhile but figured I should post again since I picked up a couple new knives this year. My fav knife was (and still is) the Spyderco PM 2. But this year I finally broke down and bought a Para 3. Then I liked it so much, I got another one in a different color. (both camo handles, one black blade and one silver)

Yes - it do suck that we can't post pics.


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> Been away for awhile but figured I should post again since I picked up a couple new knives this year. My fav knife was (and still is) the Spyderco PM 2. But this year I finally broke down and bought a Para 3. Then I liked it so much, I got another one in a different color. (both camo handles, one black blade and one silver)
> 
> Yes - it do suck that we can't post pics.


I really like the PM2. I haven't held a PM3, but the photos I see of it just make the blade look short and stubby.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> I really like the PM2. I haven't held a PM3, but the photos I see of it just make the blade look short and stubby.


🤷‍♂️ Maybe. The blade is 3 inches. (or just a taaaad under) It works great for EDC and common tasks. The handle is long enough to allow a firm grip on the knife. (for ref I wear men's "L" gloves) Plus, at least some U.S. states that limit blade length seem to prohibit blades above 3 inches. So the Para 3 will work in those states. (and, you won't freak out coworkers pulling out a PM2 with its larger blade..)


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> you won't freak out coworkers pulling out a PM2 with its larger blade


That's all part of the fun!


----------



## PaulRP

Lots of good input


----------



## Time4Playnow

Forgot to mention that I also picked up a few Buck knives (the 'classics') this year that had somehow eluded me until now. The 110 folder, the 112 Ranger, and the 55. Then I also got a "custom" 112 Ranger done with Ironwood handles and a mirror-polished and engraved blade. (fortunately, just prior to a large price increase) It came out really well and the Ironwood handles look fantastic. Happy that an American company still puts out a good product made in the USA at reasonable prices. Again - no pics allowed does suck..


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> Forgot to mention that I also picked up a few Buck knives (the 'classics') this year that had somehow eluded me until now. The 110 folder, the 112 Ranger, and the 55. Then I also got a "custom" 112 Ranger done with Ironwood handles and a mirror-polished and engraved blade. (fortunately, just prior to a large price increase) It came out really well and the Ironwood handles look fantastic. Happy that an American company still puts out a good product made in the USA at reasonable prices. Again - no pics allowed does suck..


I have one Buck knife... a Buck 124 Frontiersman fixed blade. Micarta handle. Really nice.


----------

